# Христов, Рождество Христово - склонение



## Anatoli

Привет всем.

Кто-нибудь может дать надёжную ссылку о склонении прилагательного Христов, и вообще такого рода прилагательных - Андре_ев_ друг, Кирилл_ов_ сосед, и т.д. 

Особый интерес представляют творительный и предложный падеж мужского и среднего рода единственного числа. В чём они отличаются от склонения фамилий?

Предложный падеж:
Говорил об Иван́ов_е_(фамилия Иван́ов).
Говорил об Ив́анов_ом_ новом доме (новом доме Ивана).

Творительный падеж:
Говорил с Иван́ов_ым_ (фамилия Иван́ов).
Рядом с Ив́анов_ом_ (город Иваново - средний род)

(Поставил ударение, надеюсь выглядит правильно на всех браузерех.)


----------



## Q-cumber

anatoli said:


> Рядом с Ив́анов_ом_ (город Иваново - средний род)



Правильно будет "рядом с Иваново". (Хотя народ спорит по этому поводу).


----------



## Saluton

Правильно, народ спорит. Почему бы и не спорить, если правильно будет и "рядом с Иваново", и "рядом с Ивановом".  Причём, я так понимаю, всё идёт к тому, что вариант "рядом с Иваново" упразднят, т.к. много возмущений по его поводу среди народа же. Да-да.

Какие ссылки? Можно безо всяких ссылок:

ИП Христов Христовы
РП Христова Христовых
ДП Христову Христовым
ВП Христов Христовы
ТП Христовым Христовыми
ПП Христовом Христовых


----------



## Maroseika

Принято считать, что странный обычай не склонять географические названия среднего рода возник в середине 20-го века в среде военных - во избежание ошибок при планировании как наступательных, так и отступательных операций.


----------



## Saluton

Ну да. И потом проник в газеты.


----------



## Q-cumber

Maroseika said:


> Принято считать, что странный обычай не склонять географические названия среднего рода возник в середине 20-го века в среде военных - во избежание ошибок при планировании как наступательных, так и отступательных операций.



Думаю, с Иваново всё несколько сложнее. Изначально это было село Иваново, которое со временем разрослось, слилось с Вознесенским Посадом  и превратилось в город - Ива́ново-Вознесе́нск. Очевидно, что первая часть слова не склонялась.  Народ беззаботно проживал в Иваново-Вознесенске, а никак не в Иванове-Вознесенске.  
  Позже, в 1932 году, название города сократилось до "Иваново". Подозреваю, что кому-то, возможно - лично товарищу Сталину, не понравились религиозные коннотации, кроющиеся во второй части названия.
*Note: * *вознесение* - ascension (the ascension of Jesus into heaven). 
 Логично предположить, что с усекновением названия "Иваново" всё-таки должно было сохранить свою первородную сущность и остаться несклоняемым существительным среднего рода.   
 При всей моей природной скромности замечу, что у меня всё же есть зачаточное чуЙство русского языка. Так вот: когда я слышу, что человек "живёт в Иванове", я воспринимаю этот факт вполне благосклонно; но если он сообщает мне, что купил дачу "рядом с Ивановом", моё чуткое пролетарское ухо начинает сворачиваться в трубочку.  Засим примите и прочее..
PS  Ещё в этой связи можно вспомнить злополучного писателя Сухово́-Кобы́лин*а*
*PPS All the above is IMHO, of course...*


----------



## Maroseika

q-cumber said:


> При всей моей природной скромности замечу, что у меня всё же есть зачаточное чуЙство русского языка. Так вот: когда я слышу, что человек "живёт в Иванове", я воспринимаю этот факт вполне благосклонно; но если он сообщает мне, что купил дачу "рядом с Ивановом", моё чуткое пролетарское ухо начинает сворачиваться в трубочку.


А по утрам вы себя видите в зеркале или в зеркало? С какой стати русское слово среднего рода на гласный не должно склоняться? Чем имя собственное такого вида отличается от нарицательного?




> ps Ещё в этой связи можно вспомнить злополучного писателя Сухово́-Кобы́лин*а*
> *pps all the above is imho, of course...*


Тут другое. Сухово - не существительное, а скорее всего, бывшее наречие или обнаречившееся краткое прилагательное.


----------



## Kolan

С Рождеством Христовым, православные! (называется "бухнул в колокола..." перед Филипповым постом).

Надо сказать, что эти формы уже сузились до ограниченного употребления (в специальных контекстах типа религиозного или поэтического), я думаю, именно в силу двусмысленности звучания в косвенных падежах.


----------



## Q-cumber

maroseika said:


> А по утрам вы себя видите в зеркале или в зеркало? С какой стати русское слово среднего рода на гласный не должно склоняться? Чем имя собственное такого вида отличается от нарицательного?



Не думаю, что *зеркало*, *лицо* или *яйцо *имеют прямое отношение к вопросу о правилах склонения названий городов...



> *Справка:* В современном русском литературном языке действуют такие нормы. Если есть родовое слово (город, район, село и т. п.), то правильно не склонять: из района Люблино, в сторону района Строгино. Если же родового слова нет, то правильны оба варианта, склоняемый и несклоняемый: в Люблино и в Люблине, в сторону Строгино и в сторону Строгина.
> *Правильно: в городе Пушкино, в городе Иваново, в районе Перово*, но (без родового слова): в Пушкино и в Пушкине, в Косово и в Косове.
> (http://www.spravka.gramota.ru/blang.html?id=167)



Вы же не говорите: "рядом со Строгином / Люблином", невзирая на то, что пену для бритья храните на полочке под зеркал*ом*?


----------



## Kolan

q-cumber said:


> Вы же не говорите: "рядом со Строгином / Люблином", невзирая на то, что пену для бритья храните на полочке под зеркал*ом*?


Храню под зеркалом (тв.п.), но кладу под зеркало (вин.п.).

В то же время "приехал из Строгина" звучит вполне нормально. Курьёзно, но один из пригородов "большой" Оттавы (на самом деле, речь идёт о городе на квебекской стороне), называется Гатино (фр. Gatineau), с ним недавно слился пресловутый город Гулль (хм... Hull, но это другая история). Так вот, Гатино мы не склоняем, так как оно уж очень иностранное, а вот Косино или там Орехово-Борисово - пожалуйста, можно (хотя и необязательно), а тем более - Южное Бутово. Я думаю, что наличие склоняемого определения ("Южное") делает склонение определяемого слова ("Бутово") обязательным.


----------



## Q-cumber

kolan said:


> Храню под зеркалом (тв.п.), но кладу под зеркало (вин.п.).



Простите, не уловил Вашу мысль?


----------



## Kolan

q-cumber said:


> Простите, не уловил Вашу мысль?


Мысль заключается в том, что слово "зеркало" склоняется.


----------



## Q-cumber

kolan said:


> Мысль заключается в том, что слово "зеркало" склоняется.



Глубоко копаете!    Кстати, мы уже "на ты" были, или нет?


----------



## Kolan

q-cumber said:


> Глубоко копаете!  Кстати, мы уже "на ты" были, или нет?


Не были, но будем.


----------



## Maroseika

q-cumber said:


> Не думаю, что *зеркало*, *лицо* или *яйцо *имеют прямое отношение к вопросу о правилах склонения названий городов...


А почему вы так не думаете? 




> Вы же не говорите: "рядом со Строгином / Люблином", невзирая на то, что пену для бритья храните на полочке под зеркал*ом*?


Конечно, нет. Невзирая на то, что пользуюсь электробритвой, я бы, наверное, сказал, что "Кремль расположен между Строгиным и Люблиным). Я имел в виду, что названия нужно склонять, как и любое слово среднего рода, но, конечно, не по той же модели, что зеркало. Причина в том, что структурно подобные названия - притяжательные прилагательные: папино, Иваново, Строгино > папиным, Ивановым, Строгиным. Звучит, конечно, так себе, но, к счастью, этот падеж с названиями малоупотребителен в устной речи, и проблема сводится к выбору между "в Перово" и "в Перове".


----------



## Kolan

Maroseika said:


> я бы, наверное, сказал, что "Кремль расположен между Строгиным и Люблиным"


Никто не знает до сих пор наверняка где на самом деле расположен Кремль: в разных пространствах - по-разному.


*"...* и утверждается в своей призрачности с неуловимостью *Кремля*, *...* "
www.moskva-petushki.ru/articles/3mkttgu/inventarizatsija_mira_v_poeme_v_erofeeva_moskva-petushki/


----------



## Anatoli

Спасибо всем за ответы. В англиийской Wiktionary делаю новые шаблоны для прилагательных и притяжательных местоимений, хотелось бы точно склонение описать.

В русском Викисловаре:
http://ru.wiktionary.org/wiki/Христов

Здесь это фамилия (Христов), в предложном падеже м.р., ед. ч. ведь должно быть "о Христов_ом_'.


----------



## Maroseika

kolan said:


> Никто не знает до сих пор где на самом деле расположен Кремль.


 По-моему, я задал достаточно широкий диапазон, чтобы избежать обвинений в противоречии классику.


----------



## Maroseika

anatoli said:


> Здесь это фамилия (Христов), в предложном падеже м.р., ед. ч. ведь должно быть "о Христов_ом_'.


 
Разве? А почему не "о Христове"?


----------



## Kolan

anatoli said:


> Спасибо всем за ответы. В англиийской wiktionary делаю новые шаблоны для прилагательных и притяжательных местоимений, хотелось бы точно склонение описать.
> 
> В русском Викисловаре:
> http://ru.wiktionary.org/wiki/Христов
> 
> Здесь это фамилия (Христов), в предложном падеже м.р., ед. ч. ведь должно быть "о Христов_ом_'.


"О Христове"

Но "дорого яичко к Христову дню" создаёт трудность (двойственность), т.к. это м.б. и Христо, и Христос, и Христов, и даже просто Христ.


----------



## Kolan

maroseika said:


> По-моему, я задал достаточно широкий диапазон, чтобы избежать обвинений в противоречии классику.


В разных пространствах - по-разному, дорогой Маросейка. Особенно, в нелинейных, в которых может вообще не быть никаких диапазонов. Отчего и власть Кремля столь вездесуща и неуловима, даже если она носится подобно Духу Божию над водами, согласно Брейшиту, Москвы-реки только от Бутак*ова* до Брате*ева* (если брать в пределах МКАД).


----------



## Anatoli

kolan said:


> "О Христове"
> 
> Но "дорого яичко к Христову дню" создаёт трудность (двойственность), т.к. это м.б. и Христо, и Христос, и Христов, и даже просто Христ.



Вообщем-то, главное для меня склонение, а не начальная форма, можно использовать например "Иванов" (не фамилия, а притяжательное местоимение, напр. Ив*а*нов подарок  - подарок Ивана).

В данном случае - о Христове - (фамилия "Христов"), о Христовом (притяжательное местоимение, напр. от "Христос")


----------



## username11

Это не просто фамилия, это Сын Божий, кой явился к нам во плоти и умер за грехи наши на кресте. То есть это совершенно особенный случай. Служители церкви обычно говорят о "Рождестве Христов*ом*" as far as i know, хотя, по-моему, не будет большой ошибки если сказать о "Рождестве Христов*е*"


----------



## Kolan

username11 said:


> по-моему, не будет большой ошибки если сказать о "Рождестве Христов*е*"


Нет, это ошибка, косноязычие, и её не стоит распространять.

Впрочем (это относится к дискуссии выше), классик даёт нам вариант, в котором типично русское название на -*но* не склоняется, а *-ово/-ево* - склоняются.

 "Вот мы сейчас едем в Петушки, и почему-то везде остановки, кроме Еси*но*. Почему бы им не остановиться и в Еси*но*? Так вот нет же. Проперли без остановки. А все потому, что в Еси*но* нет пассажиров, они все садятся или в Храпун*ове*, или во Фряз*еве*. Да. Идут от самого Еси*но* до самого Храпун*ова* или до самого Фряз*ева* - и там садятся."
http://www.yachting.ru/books/mp/nextpart.shtml?m22.html


----------



## Anatoli

kolan said:


> Нет, это ошибка, косноязычие, и её не стоит распространять.
> ...


Согласен!

Всё-таки хочу продолжить о топонимах (русского происхождения) на -ово, -ево, -ино.

Насколько тенденция не склонять сильна? Может ли это рассматриваться как альтернативный стандарт? Лично я сомневаюсь.

В творительном падеже -ом или -ым? Рядом с Шереметьев_ым_ или Шереметьев_ом_?


----------



## Kolan

Я думаю так: если речь идёт о аэропорте, станции или предприятии, то склонять нужно. А если о населённом пункте - посёлке Шереметьево, то нет. У того же В.Ерофеева находим: "На кабельных работах в Шереметьево, осенью 69 года". Но - управление "Шереметьевом".


----------



## Anatoli

Kolan said:


> Я думаю так: если речь идёт о аэропорте, станции или предприятии, то склонять нужно. А если о населённом пункте - посёлке Шереметьево, то нет. У того же В.Ерофеева находим: "На кабельных работах в Шереметьево, осенью 69 года". Но - управление "Шереметьевом".


Да уж, а кто такой В. Ерофеев? На него можно ссылаться?

Разве "в Шереметьеве" нельзя сказать? По-моему оба варианта допустимы:

http://www.slovari.ru/default.aspx?p=1017

Этот вопрос остаётся в силе:



> В творительном падеже -ом или -ым? Рядом с Шереметьев_ым_ или Шереметьев_ом_?


----------



## Kolan

anatoli said:


> Да уж, а кто такой В. Ерофеев? На него можно ссылаться?
> 
> Разве "в Шереметьеве" нельзя сказать? По-моему оба варианта допустимы:
> 
> http://www.slovari.ru/default.aspx?p=1017
> 
> Этот вопрос остаётся в силе:


Венедикт Ерофеев - русский писатель советской эпохи, оставивший нам уникальные творения, написанные удивительно точным и народным русским языком. Произведения его подкупают совершенной честностью и глубокими откровениями. Одно из произведений, которое я часто цитирую в форуме - поэма "Москва-Петушки" - написано в эпоху самиздата и переведено на более чем 20 мировых языков.  Ссылаться на примеры из его книг можно.

С названием "Шереметьево" дело обстоит, я думаю, так. Всё зависит от того, о чём идёт речь и что и как вы хотите сказать, хотя, в принципе, лучше склонять. Не склонять, когда это название контекстуально является важным ключевым словом, на котором строится отрезок повествования и стабильность которого важна для восприятия.


----------



## Q-cumber

Anatoli said:


> Согласен!
> 
> Всё-таки хочу продолжить о топонимах (русского происхождения) на -ово, -ево, -ино.
> 
> Насколько тенденция не склонять сильна? Может ли это рассматриваться как альтернативный стандарт? Лично я сомневаюсь.



  Простите, но это не "тенденция", а определённые правила современного русского языка.  Они приведены выше, со ссылкой на справочную службу gramota.ru 
  В случае в названием города Иваново, альтернативный (нестандартный ) вариант как раз предполагает его склонение.


----------



## Anatoli

Q-cumber, ссылка со справкой (gramota.ru) не работает, не могли бы повторить?

"Нестандартный вариант" - это ваше мнение или грамота.ру?

Житель Иванов_а_ скажет, что он живёт "в Иванове". "В Иваново" (где) - скорее можно ожидать от нежителей Иванова.


----------



## Maroseika

kolan said:


> она носится подобно Духу Божию над водами, согласно Брейшиту, Москвы-реки только от Бутак*ова* до Брате*ева* (если брать в пределах МКАД).


 Бутаково лежит за пределами МКАД - по крайней мере, в ее линейных измерениях.


----------



## Maroseika

Q-cumber said:


> Простите, но это не "тенденция", а определённые правила современного русского языка. Они приведены выше, со ссылкой на справочную службу gramota.ru


К счастью или к несчастью, официальными правилами русского языка можно назвать только Правила'56, а gramota.ru - не более чем их толкование. Также котируется Розенталь - Раши русской грамматики. Но и он - не закон.


Я сам слышал слова Фомы в доме дяди, в Степанчикове, когда уже он стал там полным владыкою и прорицателем. [Ф. М. Достоевский. Село Степанчиково и его обитатели (1859)]

Общество засело на Сахалине так же крепко, как Фома в селе Степанчикове, и неумолимо оно, как Фома. [А. П. Чехов. Остров Сахалин (1893-1895)]


----------



## Maroseika

anatoli said:


> Житель Иванов_а_ скажет, что он живёт "в Иванове". "В Иваново" (где) - скорее можно ожидать от нежителей Иванова.


 Я бы даже сказал - от нежитей Иванова. 
Я тоже замечал, что чаще склоняют такие названия жители этих мест - потому, видимо, что у них название уже обтерлось и подчинилось логике языка, а чужакам оно чуждо.


----------



## Saluton

anatoli said:


> Спасибо всем за ответы. В англиийской wiktionary делаю новые шаблоны для прилагательных и притяжательных местоимений, хотелось бы точно склонение описать.
> 
> В русском Викисловаре:
> http://ru.wiktionary.org/wiki/Христов
> 
> Здесь это фамилия (Христов), в предложном падеже м.р., ед. ч. ведь должно быть "о Христов_ом_'.


Ну вот здрасте - приехали. Вы же склонение прилагательного спрашивали, а не фамилии. Фамилия - существительное. Естественно, она будет склоняться иначе. Вы же сами разделяли специально в первом посте темы.


----------



## Q-cumber

Anatoli said:


> Q-cumber, ссылка со справкой (gramota.ru) не работает, не могли бы повторить?
> 
> "Нестандартный вариант" - это ваше мнение или грамота.ру?
> 
> Житель Иванов_а_ скажет, что он живёт "в Иванове". "В Иваново" (где) - скорее можно ожидать от нежителей Иванова.



Ссылка действительно не работает. Я копировал выдержку не непосредственно с портала грамота.ру, а с другого лингвистического форума, и ссылку, увы, не проверил.
   Здесь находится развёрнутая статья по теме:


> *Письмовник: культура письменной речи
> Грамотность
> Как склонять географические названия?
> Общие рекомендации *


   В статье, кстати, подтерждается теория *Maroseika* по поводу "военно-географического" происхождения несклоняемых форм топонимов.
   Что касается моего личного мнения по данному вопросу: как и большинство "носителей", я использую язык интуитивно, не задумываясь о том, какие правила следует применять в том или ином случае (что, впрочем, не мешает мне обращаться к словарям и справочникам, если возникают какие-то сомнения). Для меня безусловно стандартным вариантом является, так сказать, "несклоняемое" Иваново (город). Я бы сказал: "в Иваново", "из Иваново", "рядом с Иваново", и так далее...
   В то же время, "ограниченная склоняемость" этого топонима не вызывает у меня принципиальных возражений.   Я вполне допускаю варианты "в Иванове" и "из Иванова", но вот оборот "рядом с Ивановом" для меня совершенно неприемлем, ни под каким соусом.


----------



## Maroseika

Недаром помнит вся Россия день Бородино? Гм...


----------



## Kolan

maroseika said:


> Бутак*ово* лежит за пределами МКАД - по крайней мере, в ее линейных измерениях.


С Бутак*овом* приключилась такая история. Территория, на которой оно (прежнее Бутак*ово*) было расположено, оказалась в 1961 году разрезанной на две неравные части в связи с завершением строительства МКАД. Большая часть (вместе с администрацией) осталась в Московской области, а меньшая оказалась внутри кольцевой и стала принадлежать Тушинскому району на правах будущего (так как тогда там бродили разве что только коровы) микрорайона под своим же названием. Видимо, это создавало некоторую путаницу для жителей Бутак*ова* МО, поэтому московскую часть стали неофициально называть Новобутак*ово*, что впоследствии закрепилось перекочевало на карты, хотя ничего там "нового" в то время не строилось. Это я помню ещё сам. (Строится вроде сейчас, когда всю землю под строительство инвентаризировали).

Поэтому утверждение о том, дух Кремля может подниматься над водами вверх по течению реки Москвы до Бутак*ова* в пределах МКАД не только не противоречит географии и гидрографии, а, наоборот, точно её отражает.

Какие выводы мы можем сделать из всего этого в плане склонения названий на *-ово/-ево*? Я уже пару раз в процессе дискуссии уточнял свою позицию по этому вопросу, так как, действительно, вопрос это в грамматике толком не проработан. Мне кажется, если упоминать просто топоним как название места (русское) или вместе с определяющим словом того же грамматического рода (*село* Бутак*ово*/Степанчик*ово*), то их следует склонять. Если же присутствует определяющее слово, не совпадающее по роду с топонимом (*деревня* Бутак*ово*, *посёлок* Бутак*ово*), то нужно склонять только его, а само название склонять не следует. Вероятно, как всегда, могут быть исключения.


----------



## Anatoli

Q-cumber, к сожалению, интуиция не всегда может быть руководством, что правильно, даже для носителей языка. "С Ив*а*нов_о_м" - по-видимому правильно, если говорить о городе Иваново (или _об Ив*а*нове_), "с Иван*о*в_ы_м" - если речь идёт о фамилии Иван*о*в. Но несклоняемость имеет место, особенно, если города мало известны говорящим, даже если они русского происхождения. Спасибо за ссылку!

Творительный падеж тоже объяснён:


> Пушкиным или Пушкином?
> 
> Географические названия на -ов (-ев), -ово (-ево), -ин, -ино (-ыно) имеют в творительном падеже окончание -ом, например: Львов – Львовом, Канев – Каневом, Крюково – Крюковом, Камышин – Камышином, Марьино – Марьином, Голицыно – Голицыном.
> 
> В отличие от названий городов русские фамилии на -ин (-ын) и на -ов (-ев) имеют в творительном падеже единственного числа окончание -ым, ср.: Пушкин (фамилия) – Пушкиным и Пушкин (город) – Пушкином; Александров (фамилия) – Александровым и Александров (город) – Александровом.





> Ну вот здрасте - приехали. Вы же склонение прилагательного спрашивали, а не фамилии. Фамилия - существительное. Естественно, она будет склоняться иначе. Вы же сами разделяли специально в первом посте темы.



У меня больше вопросов нет. Saluton, меня интересовало и то и другое.


----------



## Kolan

anatoli said:


> "с Иван*о*в_ы_м" - если речь идёт о фамилии Иван*о*в.


У русской фамилии *Иванов* существуют два варианта ударения: *Иванов* и *Иванов*, и это - разные фамилии.


anatoli said:


> Но несклоняемость имеет место, особенно, если города мало известны говорящим, даже если они русского происхождения.


Несклоняемость распространена гораздо шире: например, в военном и канцелярском языках (а уж в _военно-канцелярском_ - и подавно).


----------



## Anatoli

kolan said:


> У русской фамилии *Иванов* существуют два варианта ударения: *Иванов* и *Иванов*, и это - разные фамилии.
> ...
> Несклоняемость распространена гораздо шире: например, в военном и канцелярском языках (а уж в _военно-канцелярском_ - и подавно).



*Иванов *скорее болгарская фамилия, хотя никому не зпарещено так произносить свою, только большинство русских всё равно будет говорить *Иванов.

*Да, где нужна точность "вылет - из Шереметьево" (название объекта). В любом случае, в Викисловаре следует упомянуть возможность несклоняемости.


----------



## Saluton

Насколько мне известно, у болгар тоже фамилия Иван*о*в. Ив*а*нов наши произносят от безграмотности. Но у некоторых русских действительно фамилия Ив*а*нов. Может быть, и у некоторых болгар тоже.


----------



## Maroseika

kolan said:


> Мне кажется, если упоминать просто топоним как название места (русское) или вместе с определяющим словом того же грамматического рода (*село* Бутак*ово*/Степанчик*ово*), то их следует склонять. Если же присутствует определяющее слово, не совпадающее по роду с топонимом (*деревня* Бутак*ово*, *посёлок* Бутак*ово*), то нужно склонять только его, а само название склонять не следует. Вероятно, как всегда, могут быть исключения.


 То есть, как только деревня получает статус села, то немедленно начинает склоняться? А как только дорастает до поселка городского типа, то немедленно перестает? Волюнтаризм какой-то, ей-богу.


----------



## Kolan

maroseika said:


> То есть, как только деревня получает статус села, то немедленно начинает склоняться? А как только дорастает до поселка городского типа, то немедленно перестает? Волюнтаризм какой-то, ей-богу.


Логика тут работает в обратную сторону: от удобства произношения. Конструкция, в которой пара слов склоняется по одному типу - самая удобная в языке. Если типы склонений разные, то проще (легче) одно слово не склонять. Это - вывод из наблюдений, а не наставление. Опять же, мы говорим только об -ово/-ево, ну, и -ино.


----------



## username11

kolan said:


> Нет, это ошибка, косноязычие, и её не стоит распространять.


Дело в том, что *именно вот так* говорят миллионы наших сограждан, слышал это в Москве, в Петербурге, в паре городов тут в Сибири тоже слышал. То есть кому-то может быть это и не нравится, но так говорят, и каким-то там "низким языком" это тоже не может быть названо - так говорят доктора наук (не теологических), например.

То есть скорее это профессионализм - церковники говорят о Рождестве Христовом, всем остальным можно говорить о Рождестве Христове, не делая большой ошибки.

Мне нисколько ухо не режут оба варианта, несмотря на то что честно отслушал в университете как-то курс по истории христианской церкви аж на полгода (два занятия в неделю).


----------



## Anatoli

Такого рода сочетание не очень типично для современного русского языка, поэтому многие воспринимают его как одно существительное, а не сочетание существительного и притяжательного прилагательного (?), да ещё и того сложного как Христов, да ещё и в разных падежах. То что не очень естественно и не совсем понятно, в том больше и допускают ошибки. Конечно, винить людей за ошибки не всегда следует, если они не лингвисты. Но и ошибки распространять не следует. Думаю, что многие ваши преподаватели наверное, задумались бы, а правильно ли они говорят. Всё-таки, как именно правильно говорить, можно во многих случаях определить, записать это в словари, учебники, дать информацию в энциклопедиях, тогда и ошибок меньше будет. Как часто мы справляемся по справочникам, о том как правильно говорить?


----------



## username11

Всё-таки думаю что это не ошибка будет, а стилистический приём.


----------



## Kolan

username11 said:


> Всё-таки думаю что это не ошибка будет, а стилистический приём.


Давайте рассмотрим, что же это за форма такая, "*о Рождестве Христове*".

В принципе, она - законная, если рассматривать "Христове" как краткое прилагательное "Христово" в предложном падеже. Полная его форма будет "Христовое", а всё вместе - "Рождество Христовое", что, в принципе, употребимо, но именно в своей полной форме, а не краткой, и как бы _не совсем_ по-русски.

Alib.ru - Гофман Ф. Рождество *Христовое*. Ю. Загородский. Закляте *...*
*Гофман Ф. Рождество Христовое. Ю. Загородский. Закляте озеро. Вод чого сгинула Баба-Язя. Сказка. *`Коломыя,` `печ. А.В. Киселевского,` 1911г. `74, 54 с. ` Без переплета уменьшенный формат. 
(Продавец: BS - Frank, Москва.) Цена 2200 руб. 
`Две книги (скреплены вместе), вышедшие в ``Библиотеке руской молодежи`` под ред. Ю. Насальского. Написаны на ``руском`` языке - языке, существовавшем в то время в наиболее ``пророссийском`` регионе - на Западной Украине. Редкость.` 
www.alib.ru/bs.php4?uid=421f50252249948a6361236e762404fe4b8 - 100k - 

монета Різдво Христове (Рождество *Христовое*) - Интернет-аукцион *...*
1999 рік, монета присвячена 2000-річчю Різдва *Христового*, номінал 5 грн, нейзільбер *...* КОММЕНТАРИИ О «монета Різдво Христове (Рождество *Христовое*)» *...*
auction.ua/item/1485895.htm - 71k -

ХайВей
Материалы с тегом "Бедное братство *христовое*" журналиста Дима *...* Чаша бога · бедное братство *христовое* · грааль · земля посейдона · кацап · китайская *...*
https://h.ua/usertags/32768/14462/ - 73k

New Page 2Однажды из Рима привезли нескольких аристократов, обвиненных в том, что проповедуют *христовое* учение. Они были осуждены провести дни свои здесь, в изгнании, *...*
www.bulgarian-tourism.com/aladja/russian/legenda.htm - 2k 

Воскресенье *Христовое*. Работы автора. Дацко Роман Василиэвич *...*
Ключевые слова: художественная обработка дерева, деревяная пластика, ручная робота, воскресенье *христовое*, резная икона, резьба по дереву *...*
artnow.ru/ru/gallery/200/8734/picture/0/187452.html - 28k 

Светлое *Христовое* Воскресение - Праздники Православной Церкви *...*
Светлое *Христовое* Воскресение - Праздники Православной Церкви - rusich-VVM.
rusich-vvm.gallery.ru/watch?ph=oI7-FWNE - 35k -

Хочешь перемен, делай что-нибудь для этого. - Светлое *Христовое* *...*
Светлое *Христовое* воскресение! Светлое *Христово* воскресение - это праздник человеколюбия, когда мы забываем об ожесточении в наших душах. *...*
www.intwayblog.com/users/kasya1/1178.html - 6k 

Однако эту форму следует чётко отличать от существительного *Христ(ос)* в предложном падеже, отсюда и вывод о косноязычии.


----------



## Kolan

Saluton said:


> Насколько мне известно, у болгар тоже фамилия Иван*о*в. Ив*а*нов наши произносят от безграмотности. Но у некоторых русских действительно фамилия Ив*а*нов. Может быть, и у некоторых болгар тоже.


Не в безграмотности дело, и не в болгарах, а в наших - русских. 

Настоящая русская фамилия - Ив*а*нов. Русский художник А.А.Ив*а*нов, например. 

Радиостанция "Эхо Москвы" / Передачи / Говорим по-русски. Передача *...*
Отец Александра *ИвАнова*, Андрей Иванович, тоже художник, носил *фамилию* с тем же *ударением*. *Ударение* в фамилиях вообще определяется прежде всего семейной *...*
www.echo.msk.ru/programs/speakrus/5476/ - 78k

Никонов о *фамилии Иванов*
С местом ударения в фамилии Иванов связан любопытный случай, рассказанный писателем И. Ясинским в его воспоминаниях “Роман моей жизни”. В предреволюционные годы жили в Петербурге два поэта с фамилией Иванов; Вячеслав Иванов - один из столпов символизма, в ореоле славы и богатства, не переносил, если его смешивали с молодым однофамильцем Георгием Ивановым из акмеистской группы “Цеха поэтов”, который, по тогдашним понятиям, находился несколькими ступенями ниже на поэтической и социальной лестнице. Позже оба оказались среди эмигрантов, но в ту пору дистанция между ними казалась им огромной. Буржуазная интеллигенция поигрывала в либерализм; однажды, когда в роскошной квартире Вячеслава Иванова собрались “сливки”, явилась с обыском полиция. Старший полицейский чин обратился к хозяину: “Господин Ивано́в!”, тот возмущенно и брезгливо поправил: “Прошу Вас: Ива́нов”. Полицейский извинился, а через несколько минут снова: “Господин Ивано́в” - и гневное: “Не Ивано́в, а Ива́нов!” - и так несколько раз.

www.ivanov-club.ru/content/view/52/63/ - 12k 

Электронные Толковые Словари / Словарь Русских *фамилий* / *Иванов*В XIX в. *фамилия* употреблялась с *ударением* на а. Сейчас она чаще используется с ударением на *...*
slovar.plib.ru/dictionary/d9/4775.html - 15k -

Интересно также, что Иванов (Петров, Сидоров) - типичная фамилия мордовских, марийских, чувашских крестьян, обращённых в христианскую веру.


----------



## Maroseika

kolan said:


> Давайте рассмотрим, что же это за форма такая, "*о Рождестве Христове*".
> 
> В принципе, она - законная, если рассматривать "Христове" как краткое прилагательное "Христово" в предложном падеже.


 
Думаю, так и есть: "о Рождестве Христове" - не ошибка и не косноязычие, а просто устаревшая языковая норма, сохранившаяся в устойчивых выражениях. Сейчас краткие прилагательные не склоняются (в косвенных падежах заменяются на полные формы), а раньше - склонялись: добра молодца, красну девицу, ясну соколу. 
Иногда даже и сейчас язык естественным образом вспоминает правильное склонение краткиз прилагательных среднего рода: об "Иванове детстве" (= Рождестве Христове).


----------



## Kolan

maroseika said:


> Сейчас краткие прилагательные не склоняются (в косвенных падежах заменяются на полные формы), а раньше - склонялись: добра молодца, красну девицу, ясну соколу.


Формы эти _не русские_, потому и отпали. "Добра молодца" уже даже не получится поставить в именительном падеже по современным правилам РЯ, потому что он "добър". Так и пишут, то "добр", то "добер" - ни туда, ни сюда.





maroseika said:


> Иногда даже и сейчас язык естественным образом вспоминает правильное склонение краткие прилагательных среднего рода: об "Иванове детстве" (= Рождестве Христове).


Скажите, пожалуйста, как будет "Иванове детстве" с полной формой прилагательного в именительном падеже?


----------

